# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Pellumbat

## Shpirti_blu

As`sot nuk ra shi.Meteroolget thane se te enjeten dhe mund te bjere.Kam filluar tu besoj marrezisht.E kujt ti besoj tjeter?Pastaj njeriu gjithemone kur nuk ka fuqi te realizoje dicka qe eshte jashte mundesive te tije, priret per te besuar diku qofte dhe kot sa per te mbajtur shpresen gjalle.
  Mbreme kam marre nje cift pellumbash.Ishin te bukur(te kam thene se sa i dua).Ua kam prere paksa majat e kraheve,se ndryshe do me iknin.
-Dhune, do thuash ti.
Ndoshta,por s`dua te me ikin me.Atyre prape do tu rriten krahet,e prape do lundrojne ne hapesirat e qiellit tim,vecse do kthehen tek une.
  Po me vrasin ikjet.Kush tjeter me mire se ata do me zene vendin tend,mungesen tende qe dita dites me behet me e rende,e prania jote me e domosdoshme.

----------


## deep_blue

Ku e lamë a ta vijojmë
Fillin e lëmshit të kosmosit
A fill tjetër të kërkojmë
Për formimin e kaosit

Njerëz mbi 6-7 miliardë
Qitën krye e toka i nxori
Herë me metër , herë me jardë
Matet shpesh për kokë banori

Herë ë rrafshët si tepsi
Herë si shpina e një deve
Kapërdihet në gjithësi
Si të ish një kokërr veje

Gjysma e saj pambuk bore
Tjetra  gjysmë si rrogoz
I han vitet akullore
I pinë stinët si një bozë

Gjysma e saj posi korb
Tjetra gjysmë  pëllumb i bardhë
Mbeti toka me shumë robë
Mbeten robërit hiç pa fjalë

----------


## Shpirti_blu

Fjala
tu duk e mire;
-ta fala
Gazi i embel;
-ta fala
Shpirti-krua;
-ta fala!
S`kishe c`mirrje tjeter
dhe...ike.
As flas,
as qesh,
as ndjej.
Nuk e kuptoj,
pse don te kthehesh?!

----------


## Shiu

_Fjala t'u duk e mirë
- ta fala

Gazi i ëmbël
- ta fala

Shpirti - krua
- ta fala!

S'kishe ç'mirrje tjetër
dhe... ike.

As flas,
as qesh,
as ndjej.

Nuk e kuptoj,
pse don të kthehesh?!_

------------------------------------

Kohët e fundit e kam një ndjenjë sikur dikush po m'i lexon mendimet e më pas po i shkruan... Kjo poezi më preku ngaqë në një kohë jo fort të largët, e që mund të llogaritet me ditë dhe orë, më shqetësonin pikërisht mendime të këtilla si në këto vargje... 

Të falënderoj, Shpirti Blu, për kënaqësinë që ma ofroi kjo poezi.

----------


## macia_blu

Fjala t'u duk e mirë
- ta fala

Gazi i ëmbël
- ta fala

Shpirti - krua
- ta fala!

S'kishe ç'mirrje tjetër
dhe... ike.

As flas,
as qesh,
as ndjej.

Nuk e kuptoj,
pse don të kthehesh?!

(edhe me mua njesoj ndodh keto dite, por ama duke i hequr  fjaline  dyvargeshe te funidit, ose  duke e pranuar si telepati,te deshires se dikujt per tu kthyer)!
....urime shpirti_blu, pershendetje shiu!

----------


## deep_blue

Fjala e fundit ne Bibel " Amen"

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Feja ime,i dashur mik eshte dashuria e keshtu,vetem asaj i falem.

----------


## deep_blue

Ne kafshaten e pare  dhe te fundit te dashurise Amin
Ne rigen e  pare dhe te fundit te puthjeve Amin
Edhe ne perfundimin e urise se dashurise amin
Amin per pellumbin e ngordhur mbi antenen  tende satelitore 

Fjala e fundit  per ty ne buzevarr Amin

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Nuk ka pse.

Buzevarrit i sillem qe kur linda;
me ardhjen
dhe ikja u caktua,a'sot a'neser
ska rendesi.
Ska rendesi
dhe pse i pangopur do shkoj,
mik;
pellumbi im
as nuk ngordh as nuk vdes.
Perjetesin'
me testamentin e shpirtit ja kam shkruar.
Pellumbi im
me pellumbi ne bote
me krahe kalteroshe
nuk njeh kufi
"amen"hapesirave tretet

----------


## macia_blu

pellumba dhe  *zgjoje bletesh...!*
Po shtepia (jone) ku eshte?

----------

